# A bowl of ice cream 2-3 times a month for enjoyment really bad?



## Johnnny (Jul 18, 2004)

I was wondering if 2 or 3 scoops of say Baskin Robbins 2 or 3 times a month for enjoyment really that bad?

I know that 3 scoops contains maybe 300 or maybe a bit more calories in one bowl. But once in awhile I like to have some ice cream.

I know that ice cream has a lot of sugar, some fat & calories, but I find I burn a lot of calories every day as I'm hungry very frequently & I'm clean all week with my diet no cheating at all.

With my sprint cardio I do either outside or on the treadmill for 15mins 3 times a week & the weights 4 times a week, I'm sure it wouldn't do much harm. Training has really increased my overall metabolism & I find I burn a lot of calories. Plus I usually don't eat ice cream much later than 6pm either.

I'm still carrying a 34 inch waist at around 205-210lbs & now that my thyroid is stable finally I'm finding that I don't put fat on as much as when I did after my iodine treatment last August.

I just wanted some opinions. After all we are human & sometimes want to have some cake, ice cream, pizza or whatever once in awhile.

Oh what's your favorite ice cream flavor & place to get it or brand? Mine is Baskin Robbins chocolate peanutbutter. It's great.


Thanks.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 18, 2004)

Cheating every now and then is good for you.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 18, 2004)

greekblondechic



> Cheating every now and then is good for you.



That's what I thought. I usually do my cheating on the weekend. I may have some pizza or ice cream or something.

I haven't seen you around for awhile? How've you been?

By the way what's your favorite ice cream?

I also love Haagen Daz vanilla swiss almond.


----------



## madden player (Jul 18, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> I was wondering if 2 or 3 scoops of say Baskin Robbins 2 or 3 times a month for enjoyment really that bad?...
> ...Oh what's your favorite ice cream flavor & place to get it or brand? Mine is Baskin Robbins chocolate peanutbutter. It's great.
> Thanks.


There is nothing wrong with an ice cream treat 2 or 3 times a month.  I like to have a cheat day once a week where I will eat a whole tub of ice cream.  If you live too "spartan" of a lifestyle you will go nuts.

My favorite flavor is Keylime Pie.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 18, 2004)

madden player



> There is nothing wrong with an ice cream treat 2 or 3 times a month. I like to have a cheat day once a week where I will eat a whole tub of ice cream. If you live too "spartan" of a lifestyle you will go nuts.
> 
> My favorite flavor is Keylime Pie.



Now that's what I call hardcore. I won't have that much at once as I usually like to have something else cheat wise on the weekend, but I won't usually have the 2 on the same day.

What company is this Keylime Pie from?

Do you ever get Baskin Robbins or Ben & Jerry's?


----------



## madden player (Jul 18, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> ...What company is this Keylime Pie from?
> 
> Do you ever get Baskin Robbins or Ben & Jerry's?


Keylime pie is made by Scotsburn.  I will go for the Ben & Jerry's if I am feeling extra naughty .  Premium ice cream usually contains more fat.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 18, 2004)

I see no harm as long as your diet is in line during the rest of the time.. ie. clean, healthy foods. Myself, Im allowing one day per week, saturday, as a free day to enjoy such foods.


----------



## Akateros (Jul 18, 2004)

I think that's just dandy; nothing wrong with it at all.

However, just FYI: _one_ scoop (as officially dished out) of a typical Baskin-Robbins premium flavour typically has from two hundred to over three hundred calories. So with three scoops, you may be looking at over a thousand calories. If that matters to you, though if done that rarely and your diet is clean otherwise, it shouldn't.

http://www.baskinrobbins.com/about/nutrition/ProductList.aspx?category=Ice Cream


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jul 18, 2004)

If You Can Achieve Your Goals Eating Icecream, Go For It. Personally, Anything I Eat Has To Be Conducive To My Goals. UNFORTUNATLY SUGAR ISN'T ON THAT LIST


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 18, 2004)

madden player



> Keylime pie is made by Scotsburn. I will go for the Ben & Jerry's if I am feeling extra naughty . Premium ice cream usually contains more fat.



Ben & Jerry's is good. But I've never heard of Scotsburn. Is it just pie's? Sounds good.

atherjen



> I see no harm as long as your diet is in line during the rest of the time.. ie. clean, healthy foods. Myself, Im allowing one day per week, saturday, as a free day to enjoy such foods.



That's what I believe. 

Akateros



> I think that's just dandy; nothing wrong with it at all.
> 
> However, just FYI: one scoop (as officially dished out) of a typical Baskin-Robbins premium flavour typically has from two hundred to over three hundred calories. So with three scoops, you may be looking at over a thousand calories. If that matters to you, though if done that rarely and your diet is clean otherwise, it shouldn't.
> 
> http://www.baskinrobbins.com/about/...ory=Ice Cream



Thanks for that link very helpful. I'm not to worried about 3 scoops around 900 calories as I burn that in a day pretty easily as my appetite would prove that as I'm hungry very frequently. Most of the time on the weekend my diet stays relatively clean. I may go out on Saturday evening for a steak dinner or something or Friday or whatever so it won't do much harm. Sunday is my rest day on the weekend & I'm back at the gym tomorrow.

SPIKE1257



> If You Can Achieve Your Goals Eating Icecream, Go For It. Personally, Anything I Eat Has To Be Conducive To My Goals. UNFORTUNATLY SUGAR ISN'T ON THAT LIST



All week I don't eat any sugar except for citrus fruits with fructose not glucose. So several hundred calories & some sugar I don't think will hurt me. It's not like I eat it every day or several times a week. 2-3 times a month tops.

We are only human & we need to indulge ourselves sometimes.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jul 18, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> All week I don't eat any sugar except for citrus fruits with fructose not glucose. So several hundred calories & some sugar I don't think will hurt me. It's not like I eat it every day or several times a week. 2-3 times a month tops.
> 
> We are only human & we need to indulge ourselves sometimes.


 YOU'RE RIGHT. I'M JUST A LITTLE OBSESSED WITH MY EATING AND TRAINING. WHO KNOWS, MAYBE ONE DAY I WILL BREAKDOWN AND EAT SOME JUNK....


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 18, 2004)

Wouldn???t it be easier on you to just cheat one meal a day than picking one whole day of the week to eat like crap all day long?


----------



## Akateros (Jul 18, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> If You Can Achieve Your Goals Eating Icecream, Go For It. Personally, Anything I Eat Has To Be Conducive To My Goals. UNFORTUNATLY SUGAR ISN'T ON THAT LIST


And some of _my_ goals include "occasionally enjoying the more decadent pleasures food has to offer."

And sugar is on that list.


----------



## Determination (Jul 18, 2004)

a whole cheat day is nonsense, though


----------



## Akateros (Jul 18, 2004)

That depends, I suppose. A lot of people say "cheat day" and then go out and pack in as much as possible of every single item of non-healthy food they've ever enjoyed. That's a "binge day" and it is ridiculous. (And I've done it, I regret to say.)

Having a "cheat day" in which one just does an entire day of "normal" stuff in moderate amounts, though -- have breakfast with the family, same kind of breakfast they have, have a lunch that maybe doesn't have the _optimal_ amount of protein but tastes good, maybe go out for an ice-cream cone that night -- basically, not worrying too hard about calories and macros for a day -- can be nice, both for you and for any of your friends and family who don't happen to be hardcore fitness nuts.


----------



## Determination (Jul 18, 2004)

my thoughts exactly

I've never had a full on cheat day, I've had days where I've really messed up due to not eating nearly enough, and basically got uncontrollable cravings. I binged (oh you have no idea), but not for the whole day. If you're binging on your breakfast, then there's something seriously wrong with your diet.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 18, 2004)

Akateros



> That depends, I suppose. A lot of people say "cheat day" and then go out and pack in as much as possible of every single item of non-healthy food they've ever enjoyed. That's a "binge day" and it is ridiculous. (And I've done it, I regret to say.)
> 
> Having a "cheat day" in which one just does an entire day of "normal" stuff in moderate amounts, though -- have breakfast with the family, same kind of breakfast they have, have a lunch that maybe doesn't have the optimal amount of protein but tastes good, maybe go out for an ice-cream cone that night -- basically, not worrying too hard about calories and macros for a day -- can be nice, both for you and for any of your friends and family who don't happen to be hardcore fitness nuts.



That's how I feel exactly. But the funny thing is even when I'm out at a restaurant, I find myself wondering if a meal as enough protein & I try to get a clean meal say on the BBQ or grill.







> my thoughts exactly
> 
> I've never had a full on cheat day, I've had days where I've really messed up due to not eating nearly enough, and basically got uncontrollable cravings. I binged (oh you have no idea), but not for the whole day. If you're binging on your breakfast, then there's something seriously wrong with your diet.
> 
> ...


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jul 18, 2004)

Akateros said:
			
		

> And some of _my_ goals include "occasionally enjoying the more decadent pleasures food has to offer."
> 
> And sugar is on that list.


THERE YOU HAVE IT, WHATEVER FLOATS YOUR BOAT.


----------



## Determination (Jul 18, 2004)

*Johnny*well I'm pretty sure it's impossible to have 6 true binge meals in one day. If you truly binge it gets to a point where you truly can't eat anymore. Specially if you've been on a big caloric deficit. Also, if you're binging that much, then you're diet's out of whack and it's causing uncontrollable cravings

it sounds like you're in control of that. When your cheats are planned, and you stick to them, then you know you're doing something right. When my diet's right I can stare at all the great food and desserts I serve at work and not be fazed. When it's not, I can't control myself. 

If you know you're going to go out to a restaurant or to eat with family/friends, then make a note to not care about how much protein might be in that cut of meat. You sound like you know what to eat already, so just eat what looks like the right portion size and do it as slowly as possible so you can enjoy every bite 

As far as your last question, how many calories you burn is very much independent to your metabolism and the intesity with which you do the exercise. Someone can do 40 leg raises without concentrating on the negative and positive contractions and get very little out of the workout. Others might have a 3 second negative and squeeze at the top every rep...

and like I said, then there's your own metabolism to take into account.


----------



## madden player (Jul 18, 2004)

KataMaStEr said:
			
		

> Wouldn???t it be easier on you to just cheat one meal a day than picking one whole day of the week to eat like crap all day long?


Yeah it would probally be easier to have a little something everyday but I like to reward my week of hard training and diet every sunday.  This keeps me motivated to diet and I have something to look forward to.

Also I think when I deprive myself of anything sweet and tasty all week that I catch a pretty decent buzz from endorphins/dopamine/seratonine when I over indulge.  

Has anyone else gotten high from food before??


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 18, 2004)

Determination



> it sounds like you're in control of that. When your cheats are planned, and you stick to them, then you know you're doing something right. When my diet's right I can stare at all the great food and desserts I serve at work and not be fazed. When it's not, I can't control myself.
> 
> If you know you're going to go out to a restaurant or to eat with family/friends, then make a note to not care about how much protein might be in that cut of meat. You sound like you know what to eat already, so just eat what looks like the right portion size and do it as slowly as possible so you can enjoy every bite
> 
> ...





You're right about knowing what to eat & when. Like I said all week & most of the weekend I'm pretty clean. But I like to have a couple of little things on the weekend usually seperated by days. Say one thing on Saturday & one thing on Sunday.

But I would never ever ever go on an all day binging spree. You would loose a lot of nutrients you need every day especially protein.

Today I just have that one thing 3 scoops of chocolate peanut butter ice cream from Baskin Robbins & that's it I'm back on my diet right away that was just a desert for my 5:30pm meal. No more carbs for the day either, just fruits & vegetables.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 18, 2004)

madden player said:
			
		

> Yeah it would probally be easier to have a little something everyday but I like to reward my week of hard training and diet every sunday.  This keeps me motivated to diet and I have something to look forward to.
> 
> Also I think when I deprive myself of anything sweet and tasty all week that I catch a pretty decent buzz from endorphins/dopamine/seratonine when I over indulge.
> 
> Has anyone else gotten high from food before??



That comment was for you guys who follow a strict diet. I just basically eat as much carbs and protein I can get in 5-6 meals I have every day. If cheats are just sweats then I hardly ever cheat then, I like them but I???m not really that big on those things. But stuff like white bread, white rice, juice and so on is what I eat the most that I consider cheats. I guess it depends what your definition of cheat is, some people fell guilty if they have a protein bar, even gum. Crazy if you ask me; but I guess it all goes down to how serious you are about what you???re doing. At the end we all going to end up underground, need to enjoy one of the best things life has to offer. You can have a healthy life and a great body without getting too crazy.


----------



## madden player (Jul 18, 2004)

KataMaStEr said:
			
		

> ...You can have a healthy life and a great body without getting too crazy.


So true.  I have 10 years training experience and it is very hard to get that into some 16 yr olds head.  They post questions what to eat/when to eat/when to lift...sometimes I think they acutually want you to workout for them. 

They should just keep it simple in the beginning and eat what there mothers feed them.


----------



## Paynne (Jul 18, 2004)

Ben and Jerry's Chunky Monkey!!!!!     

For me stuff like that is about once a month.


----------



## aztecwolf (Jul 18, 2004)

not an ice cream fan here, i don't have that dreaded sweet tooth,  i mean the taste of an apple is far superior to me than a bowl of ice cream.  I guess that i have conditioned myself so well that i really don't ever want that stuff.
Back in the hayday though it was all about the mint chocolate chip and the snickers blizzard from dairy queen


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 18, 2004)

aztecwolf



> not an ice cream fan here, i don't have that dreaded sweet tooth, i mean the taste of an apple is far superior to me than a bowl of ice cream. I guess that i have conditioned myself so well that i really don't ever want that stuff.
> Back in the hayday though it was all about the mint chocolate chip and the snickers blizzard from dairy queen



Soooo good the Blizzards but very rich I find. I tried the cheese cake blizzard & bought a large when I was out with a couple of buddies & I couldn't finish it as it just became too rich.

Paynne



> Ben and Jerry's Chunky Monkey!!!!!
> 
> For me stuff like that is about once a month



For some reason I never get to have Ben & Jerry's. I always mean to try it, but believe it or not I've only had it a couple of times in my life.

madden player



> So true. I have 10 years training experience and it is very hard to get that into some 16 yr olds head. They post questions what to eat/when to eat/when to lift...sometimes I think they acutually want you to workout for them.
> 
> They should just keep it simple in the beginning and eat what there mothers feed them.



I hear ya, but we just have to be patient with them as they're red shirt newbies to forums, training & diet. I had to make most of my own food at 16yrs old & older as my Dad & his girlfriend would only cook crapy food most of the time or fast food like Big Macs. There would only be meat dinners 4 times a week so I was on my own. They bought the food & I had to cook it.


----------



## hikerchick (Jul 18, 2004)

I think it's okay to have ice cream 2-3 times a week   just kidding  
Personally, I have to stay away from sugar pretty much all the time or I go on a three day binge. I usually have pasta or pizza or something similar for a cheat. Or low carb chips. 

BTW Ben and Jerry's Phish Food is my all time favorite flavor that I "never" eat.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 18, 2004)

hikerchick



> I think it's okay to have ice cream 2-3 times a week  just kidding
> Personally, I have to stay away from sugar pretty much all the time or I go on a three day binge. I usually have pasta or pizza or something similar for a cheat. Or low carb chips.
> 
> BTW Ben and Jerry's Phish Food is my all time favorite flavor that I "never" eat.



3 day binge is pretty hardcore. 

I haven't heard of Phish Food flavor by Ben & Jerry's?


But I will agree with you about Pizza & chips. If I don't have ice cream, I may get Ruffles All dressed or some sort of Doritos my favorite. But pizza is something I will always love.


----------



## Justindh (Jul 18, 2004)

Im so lucky, im 15 and have such a high metabolism that on my cheat days I have eaten just so much food and never gained any weight at all, one day a week on my cheat days is the only time i can actually enjoy being my age. I know i could eat what ever i want every day and not worry about getting fat, but I enjoy the way I feel eating healthy and exercising. But one day I week I eat like a normal teenager. =


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 19, 2004)

Justindh



> Im so lucky, im 15 and have such a high metabolism that on my cheat days I have eaten just so much food and never gained any weight at all, one day a week on my cheat days is the only time i can actually enjoy being my age. I know i could eat what ever i want every day and not worry about getting fat, but I enjoy the way I feel eating healthy and exercising. But one day I week I eat like a normal teenager. =



You might not be gaining any body fat, but you still have to worry about cholesterol, increased blood pressure, & clogging your arteries if you keep up like that at your young age.

I seen teenagers eat like that for 5yrs & by the time they're 20 they have health problems.


----------



## Justindh (Jul 19, 2004)

You are very right, but like i said, I HAVE eaten eaten like that and i dont plan on doing it any more because i have actually wanted to throw up i was so full. today is my cheat day and i really dont think im going to even have a full day, i had a big breakfast of some breakfast items ive been craving and for lunch i am going to a chinese buffet and imagine that will be my last junk food. or mabey i will just continue in moderation.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Jul 19, 2004)

i usually dedicate saturday to my cravings. this past saturday i just cheated on 1 meal though (chinese buffet also.) if you dont take 1 day to get the cravings out of your system, you will want them all week    cheat meals are also good because it gives you something to look forward to and reward yourself with.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 19, 2004)

Justindh



> You are very right, but like i said, I HAVE eaten eaten like that and i dont plan on doing it any more because i have actually wanted to throw up i was so full. today is my cheat day and i really dont think im going to even have a full day, i had a big breakfast of some breakfast items ive been craving and for lunch i am going to a chinese buffet and imagine that will be my last junk food. or mabey i will just continue in moderation.



You can still cheat, just moderately say 2 times a week but not going on an all day binging spree maybe just one cheat meal, or ice cream or cake or pizza or whatever. But just keep it to those 2 things.

Now is the time that you will make a lot of gains as you are still growing & going through puberty & you need to be eating a good 4-5 meals a day for starters. As you grow & get older you will probably need more food.

bulletproof1



> i usually dedicate saturday to my cravings. this past saturday i just cheated on 1 meal though (chinese buffet also.) if you dont take 1 day to get the cravings out of your system, you will want them all week  cheat meals are also good because it gives you something to look forward to and reward yourself with.



I usually cheat on Saturdays & sometimes Sundays as well. Never during the week unless I'm stuck somewhere & I really need food I may get a Harvey's BBQ'd hamburger but no french fries. I haven't had fries in months.


----------



## eskimo515 (Jul 19, 2004)

I try not to cheat on my real food so that I can cheat on dessert and I usually do it three times a week.  But cheats for me are like reduced fat Snackwells and fat free frozen yogurt.  I extremely rarely eat any full fat stuff and I never eat fast food (unless you include Subway.)

But I believe in a "no deprival" method of dieting.  Eat what you want.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 19, 2004)

eskimo515



> I try not to cheat on my real food so that I can cheat on dessert and I usually do it three times a week. But cheats for me are like reduced fat Snackwells and fat free frozen yogurt. I extremely rarely eat any full fat stuff and I never eat fast food (unless you include Subway.)
> 
> But I believe in a "no deprival" method of dieting. Eat what you want.



You are right about that. But I try to only cheat no more than twice a week on the weekends.


----------

